# Can We Have a Wedding Planning Forum?



## chicacanella (Nov 5, 2008)

There are so many things that go into planning a wedding, dates, dresses, photography, receptions, etc.

I was thinking that since many women dream about being engaged and there are many women on here that are engaged, that there should be a forum for this. Or maybe a sub-forum to the pregnancy forum.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think this is a GREAT idea!


----------



## meecee (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree. I would love to have the input and ideas from the ladies on this board. We need all the help we can get planning weddings.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 5, 2008)

ooooh great idea, i would've loved this 6.5 years ago when we were planning our wedding


----------



## Danene5 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think this is a great idea. I am a bridal consultant. I would definately want to be involved.


----------



## bmoretiger (Nov 7, 2008)

i wish we had one now! 30 days to go oh nooo!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 7, 2008)

I co-sign...great idea.


----------



## MCMLXXII (Nov 8, 2008)

This is a GREAT idea!   

Holler if you need a candy buffet in NC!


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 8, 2008)

I think this would be great!!!!!


----------



## v2.0 (Nov 8, 2008)

How about posting in the Relationship forum and making it a brighter place?


----------



## beverly (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok I changed the name to Relationship & Wedding planning forum. Please help that forum out by making it a brighter place as Zion Love Zee suggested


----------



## v2.0 (Nov 9, 2008)

beverly said:


> Ok I changed the name to Relationship & Wedding planning forum. Please help that forum out by making it a brighter place as Zion Love Lee suggested



.................


----------

